# Leasowe community 'swap' day (wirral)



## chez (Jan 18, 2006)

Leasowe community 'swap' day

Wirral LA21 Network

Saturday 4 February 10am-12.30

Leasowe Millenium Centre

Come along with any unwanted household items and take away things you need- FOR FREE

Please donate items such as
chairs, tables,toys, bikes, games, books, cds, music tapes, storage units, bags, office furniture

Upholstery must carry a fire retardent label
We cannot accept electrical items
We can accept limited good quality clothing and other textiles but please do not bring large quantities of these items as there is not enough space for them.

Large items can be collected and delivered
Ring 6392121 to book a collection or for more info.

Please bring small items with you on the day

Remember there is no charge for any items you want if they are for your families use and not for resale.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 18, 2006)

is the centre the old leisure centre?

its been ages sine i have been there but will see what i can dig out


----------



## chez (Jan 18, 2006)

don't know exactly, I'm just passing this on from a friend.

There's gonna be a series of these event on the wirral in the next few months though


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 19, 2006)

a quick search has given this address;

Millenium Centre  	 
Twickenham Drive 	 
Leasowe 	 
Wirral
Wallasey CH46 1PQ 

0151 638 9599
http://www.leasowetrust.org.uk/millenium.htm


----------

